# Laguna Tools LT 16 3000 Series Bandsaw



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on your new purchase. Glad you like it.
Sounds like the CS is improving at Laguna. Glad to hear it.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the new saw.
I'm still searching (deciding) which band saw I want to buy.
Nice of Laguna to send the manuals.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Several years ago, I purchased the same 16" BS from Laguna. I had a minor problem setting up the saw and called CS for help. Guess who answered my call? Torben, himself. I thanked him for the tidbit of information I had missed in the setup instructions.
A couple of days later, Torben called back to confirm the saw was up, running properly and that I was happy.
I've heard a number of negatative comments regarding the CS at Laguna. I've only had the best of service from them.
I'm glad you got the 16" Laguna, and hope you are just as happy as I. It is one Heck-Of-A-Saw. It does all of the heavy sawing in my shop.

[Yes, I have a 14" Delta that is used with a fine blade for tight work and a 36" Yate-American that I use to saw logs. But the Laguna does everything else.]


----------



## RaymondAbel (Jun 19, 2011)

allo

I have a band saw like you have & I must say that I do not have the same problem then you :
"trouble holding the table tilt knob while tightening the bolt that locks the trunnion with that other hand"

I am very glad to have bought it


----------



## Idonno (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had the same experience with Laguna's customer service that you've had Larry. I bought my 16 HD from them about 10yrs ago and I've found the product and customer service to be 2nd to none. Great tools, Great company!


----------

